

The Ruby Colored Box - trptcolin
http://blog.8thlight.com/uncle-bob/2012/01/31/The-Ruby-Colored-Box.html

======
astrodust
If you're an active open-source developer and you've put in time creating and
maintaining open-source tools, then you've proven yourself.

I don't think saying you want to side-step the usual white-board shennanigans
is elitism. It's saying "I've reached the point in my career where I do not
want to have to work from the bottom on up every time I get hired".

Would you ask a prospective CEO to dismantle and reassemble the interview
chair to test their ability to run a software company? Probably not. You'd
only have them in the room if they had a proven track-record that pre-
qualified them for the position.

The interview of an established, qualified candidate should be about finding
out if the candidate is a good fit, not if they're technically competent or
able to fit people, dogs and goats into rowboats in the dead of night with
only one flashlight on hand.

